# Turkey blind recommendation?



## chemo13 (May 10, 2006)

Hi I have to replace my old turkey blind due to age and wind damage. I am looking for something can accommodate two people, fast setup/take down and durable. I dont mind paying for quality so price is pretty flexible.
Thanks,
John


----------



## San V. Sasse (Aug 19, 2010)

Double bull.


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Primos/Double Bull Dark Horse or a Rhino XP-1 :coolgleam


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Look into Ameristep. Tons of options.


I use an Intimidator and love it.


----------



## I'llbeoutside (Feb 2, 2003)

I have the Primos Vision and love it. Doghouse has been pretty good to me but tight w/ 2 people. I ordered a shanty from these guys and it is pretty nice.
http://www.killzonehunting.com/hunting-ground-blinds

Think I might order a blind from them. Price is right and they had great customer service when I bent a hub(my fault) on the second time out. They sent me a free replacement no questions asked. 
The Double Bull is tops but I leave mine out a lot and would really have a problem if I spent that much and it was stolen. If I had no worries about that I would go w/ the DB.


----------



## chemo13 (May 10, 2006)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Goosemanhnt4fud (Oct 7, 2008)

I vote for the vision also, just bought one off amazon... takes 45 seconds to put up and 2 mins to take down and back in the bag, nice predator camo too, reaaaaly roomy inside, magnetic windows are super awesome, no zippers but the door...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

LUCKYS TENTS MADE RIGHT HERE IN UBLY MICHIGAN


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Ameristeps Bone Collector. Durable big easy and good for bow or gun.

Ganzer


----------



## chemo13 (May 10, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions. Thru a friend of mine I can get Primos puducts at a significant discount....so after reading reviews on some other sites I'm gonna get the crusher. 

Thanks again.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Im sure the crusher will serve you well. I did allot of research on blinds and they all pointed back to double bull products. Got some first hand recommendations here and went with the dark horse and wasnt disappointed in any way with the blind itself. Easy set up, extremely spacious. Awesome blind. Only complaint is the fact that you need to purchase an aftermarket blind bag for it. I think that a quality blind like that should come with a quality bag to tote it around in and not that cheesy "laundry sack" they give ya. That thing is useless IMO.


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

adam bomb said:


> Only complaint is the fact that you need to purchase an aftermarket blind bag for it. I think that a quality blind like that should come with a quality bag to tote it around in and not that cheesy "laundry sack" they give ya. That thing is useless IMO.


They have changed that Adam.....the new blinds come with a blind bag with backpack straps, and believe it or not they even include stakes with the blinds now too.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Well thats good to know.:coolgleam


----------



## harrisonhunter (Nov 5, 2003)

I like the Primos Vision.. Great blind for the price. Got it a BPS on sale for $139. if I had the extra cash I would have got a Double Bull.


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

harrisonhunter said:


> I like the Primos Vision.. Great blind for the price. Got it a BPS on sale for $139. if I had the extra cash I would have got a Double Bull.


Check your local Dick's Sporting Goods for clearance stuff.....I picked up another Dark Horse for LESS than your Vision about a month ago!


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Ack said:


> Check your local Dick's Sporting Goods for clearance stuff.....I picked up another Dark Horse for LESS than your Vision about a month ago!


:yikes:SCORE!!!!:yikes:


----------

